# Towing Questions Before We Commit To Buy.



## militaryH.schoolFamily (May 19, 2014)

We really like the 210TRS but are concerned about pulling it with our 2014 Dodge Durango V6 RWD. We are a military family stationed on the opposite coast from our family. The first trip we plan on (within weeks of picking up the trailer) will be a cross country trip with only myself (the wife) and our two sons. I don't want to get three states away and realize my vehicle is not right to tow this trailer. Does anyone else pull with a similar vehicle? It is rated to tow 6200 lbs and the 210TRS is 4400 (I think). I would really appreciate as much feed back as possible before we commit to buy. Thanks.


----------



## jasonrebecca (Oct 30, 2007)

4400 would be the "dry" weight. No water, food, clothes, etc. I towed our 21rs with an 02 F150 that had a tow capacity of 7300 and only struggled on steep mountain passes and strong winds. You MPG will not be anything to write home about either.


----------



## MJV (Apr 19, 2012)

Humm ! Unless your Durango pulls "strong" and has the suspension to handle the trailer well, you might wish for a "bit more" vehicle. I'm only suggesting this--not due to the weight of the trailer (yes you should consider an additional 1000 to 1500 lbs. for water, propane, accessories, and all of the "stuff' we all seem to carry! )But due To our experience of moving from a 21 ft. Cherokee Lite (no slide) to a 2011 210RS Anniversary Edition. The 210 RS is close to one thousand pounds heavier than the Cherokee was--However the biggest difference was it is about one and a half feet HIGHER ! (I have noticed that these size Outbacks seem, one to two feet, higher than many trailers in that price range and length. As we live in Western Canada (Saskatchewan) the WIND is a huge issue a lot of the time. We found out we had a lot of problems controlling the trailer in strong cross, and head winds. We pulled both of the trailers with a 98 F150 (5.4 engine-2WD).We had enough power-even on a trip in the mountains-but the wind was the killer!

We had made a few mistakes. We tried to use our old WD hitch, with 550 pound spring bars, which worked well for the Cherokee, but were to light for the Outback. We eventually bought a RV Pro WD.hitch with 800 lb. bars--This did help. We also put new shocks on the rear of the truck, and new tires (possibly should have purchased stronger sidewall rated tires) , but this truck never handelled the Outback well. The rear mounted fresh water tank can also be an issue as we like to take a full tank with us, but that weight right on the back of the trailer, really can effect how the trailer handles.
Last fall I upgraded to a 07 GMC Sierra (5.3, 4WD) with the Z7I package which is a bit heavier suspension, and the truck has a trailer tow package. Although we have only went on a couple of short hauls, yet--this truck seems to be a great improvement. It had better be, as we leave for a 5 week trip to Alaska at the end of this week!!

So although your vehicle, might do well, these were our experiancies--for what they are worth !!!! Regards Marcel.


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

I pull my 2011 210RS with a 2003 Silverado 1/2 ton 5.3L 2WD with a mid-range geared rearend. The truck gets 20MPG by itself and 12MPG pulling the fully loaded 210. It does not scream up the mountains but it has not failed to make the grade. The Equal-i-zer 4-point hitch keeps the truck and trailer as one during 18-wheeler passes and I have had the rig in high winds without incident. I must admit that I do NOT advise hauling in high winds but I did and I survived. The comments about the trailer height should not be taken lightly. I hauled a Prowler for years with this Silverado and it's 1991 predecessor. When I first backed up to hitch the 210 I felt very intimidated. The trailer looks like a Freightliner sitting on your bumper. It is tall!!

To answer your question. If you can swing it I would suggest finding a larger tow vehicle. I spent 20+ years in the USAF so I know money is tight. I only urge you to look bigger because the cargo you are carrying is precious. My DW, two daughters, and I traveled across the USA at least four times during our military time. We were never involved in an accident. There were always close calls. Be safe and remember all the safety training you have received.

I salute a fellow serviceman. Know that you and your family's sacrifice is honored be my family. God bless!


----------



## rsm7 (Aug 8, 2009)

Thats a difficult question to answer because you will be right at the vehicle's limit. The dry weight of that camper is listed at 4710. You'll be close to 6000lbs loaded. But it's a "heavy" 6000lbs because of the wind drag inherent to a camper. I know the Durango V6 is pretty stout on paper because I researched it as a possible SUV to replace my wife's Excursion but I think you're really pushing it. We sometimes tow with her truck and I was leary of the Durango so we went with an Expedition. You could probably make it work for shorter trips close to home. I think a cross country trip with that setup would be exhausting and stressful. You would really need to take your time and be patient. Mountains will strain your truck a lot. So will headwinds. Crosswinds could be a nightmare. Fuel economy will be 10 if your lucky. Worse in mountains and headwinds. It can be done, but personally I wouldn't want to. You asked if it could be done easily so my opinion is no. I have two campers. One is an older Jayco that sits low to the ground and weighs 6000lbs, the other is a newer Springdale that sits real high and weighs 8000lbs. There's a huge difference between the two and I think not only the weight but the height is a big reason why. I dont know if anyone still makes a low profile light weight but if I were you that's what I'd be looking for. I'd try to keep the dry weight in the 3500 to 4500 pound range. I know that's not easy to do. This is all my opinion and I've never towed with anything that small. Maybe research a Durango forum and see what current owners think. Good luck with whatever you decide.


----------

